# Primary Key Eigenschaft herausfinden



## armitage (1. Nov 2005)

Hallo an Alle. Hier ist mein Problem

Ich versuche die Struktur einer Datenbank in Java-Objekten abzubilden. Dazu benutze ich die DatebaseMetaData-Klasse. Alles lief gut, bis ich die Methode getPrimaryKeys(...) aufrief, wobei eine Exception kam, die in etwa sagte, dass der jdbcdbc-Treiber diese Funktion nicht unterstützt. 

Was soll das heißen? Liegt es wirklich an dem Treiber? Kann ich einen anderen Treiber als sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver benutzen, der mehr kann? Oder kann ich irgendwie anders an die PKs kommen?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Nov 2005)

ODBC = nur zu Testzwecken - so die Theorie 

es gibt für praktisch jede Datenbank reine Typ4 Java Treiber, was haste denn für ein RDBMS?


----------



## Armitage (7. Nov 2005)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort. 

Ich benutzte MS ACCESS


----------

